# Things I'm not buying



## Granny B. (Sep 26, 2021)

While I do consider my dog a member of the family, I have to draw the line somewhere. 
Matching bathrobes for you and your pet:


Here's another: 

Nope! No face bib for me.  I'll take my chances.
Show us what you're not buying.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2021)

Although I *love* mermaids, I will not be buying this mermaid blanket.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)

Not


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 26, 2021)

Ladies,these will save your shoes from inclement weather.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Baby floor polishing suit


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 26, 2021)

These look tricky to use!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)

A pet massager.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 26, 2021)

On the same note, but no batteries, I hope my cat doesn't feel deprived not having one of these. Apparently they come in a couple of different styles:


----------



## Judycat (Sep 26, 2021)

I could go for the baby floor polisher.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

Su-*NO*!!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2021)

The latest book (whatever it might be) on how to make friends and be less lonely; waste of time and money.


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

*No way, I just know I would get it mixed up with a glue stick.*


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, if the shoe umbrellas were not for you, maybe you'll like these better:


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 27, 2021)

These might be handy for some things...maybe for a 4 yr old. I can't even sit like this anymore!
Plastic pants dining table:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

noodles too hot?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> Baby floor polishing suit


Now, that one looks well worth _any price!  
And might come *bundled, *_to reduce the overall costs.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 27, 2021)

Obesity soap...burns fat as you wash?? OUCH!


----------



## feywon (Sep 27, 2021)

officerripley said:


> The latest book (whatever it might be) on how to make friends and be less lonely; waste of time and money.


With you on that.  While i suppose there's a market for it, doesn't interest me a bit.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2021)

feywon said:


> With you on that.  While i suppose there's a market for it, doesn't interest me a bit.


I know, right? I've read tons of those books and it always seems to be: "To cure loneliness, make sure you have plenty of meaningful social connections and how to have social connections is to have good friends and how to make good friends is to have lots of social connections and..." No help there.


----------



## feywon (Sep 27, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I know, right? I've read tons of those books and it always seems to be: "To cure loneliness, make sure you have plenty of meaningful social connections and how to have social connections is to have good friends and how to make good friends is to have lots of social connections and..." No help there.


For me the basic premise that everyone is lonely if they're socially busy all the time and don't have a lot of friends is flawed.  I value my solitude highly.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 28, 2021)

I had to post this after looking at the "Show your couch" thread. I'm not necessarily implying anything bad about this couch, in fact I _kind_ of like it...maybe.  I'm just saying I can say with certainty, I'm not buying one, ever. Might look good somewhere, maybe in a wildlife museum or some such.  

Life-size Hippo Couch:


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 28, 2021)

My first reaction was, "Oh, how cool!" But then I started thinking about what a hazard this could be in an emergency when you had to get out quick. 

Labyrinth lock:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Sep 29, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> My first reaction was, "Oh, how cool!" But then I started thinking about what a hazard this could be in an emergency when you had to get out quick.
> 
> Labyrinth lock:
> View attachment 186334


To me, a second issue would not be how difficult it would be to pull the thing out of the labyrinth (and you're right, @Granny B., about emergencies) — but consider how strong the chain might _not_ be.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I don't need one of these since I had enough of them when I was in school and taught by nuns. Of course, they had a yardstick and not boxing gloves.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> My first reaction was, "Oh, how cool!" But then I started thinking about what a hazard this could be in an emergency when you had to get out quick.
> 
> Labyrinth lock:
> View attachment 186334


Have to laugh.  We live in the country. 2 women alone, one of us 'old' (tho i'm sure word's gotten around about how i split, stack and haul my firewood into house despite my age).  We rarely lock our door--and then just a classic sliding bolt. usually against the wind so it doesn't blow open while we're asleep and one of cats or our dog get out. Zoe, a German Shepherd, is good and usually waits to be hooked up before going out---but if strange critter was in house yard after dark and door blew open she might pursue it.  The cats aren't constantly trying to get out--but they do show some curiosity at times, so on windy nights especially we lock it--in the daytime i usually hear it pop open or spot it as i'm doing chores.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 29, 2021)

I will admit that I have no fashion sense, so it's no surprise that I'll not be putting these coats on my Xmas wish list.
Silver metallic coat:

Besides being waaaay too much, what is the black stuff supposed to be on this 3D sweater?!


----------



## Judycat (Sep 30, 2021)

That person looks angry.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 30, 2021)

Posting these photos makes me think that the consumer world is full of crazies.  I hope I'm wrong.  I just buy "Gunsmoke" DVDs.  Even that Festus character is a lot smarter than 99% of the people who buy the junk that some of you have posted.  We talk about climate change but perhaps 1st some of us badly need a "brain change."


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> While I do consider my dog a member of the family, I have to draw the line somewhere.
> Matching bathrobes for you and your pet:
> View attachment 185851
> 
> ...


If you are getting food stuck in your hair you are doing something wrong


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> that Festus character


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 30, 2021)

Judycat said:


> That person looks angry.


I would be angry too if I had to wear those hideous coats and act like they were the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm sure someone will just love this clock, but it's not for me.  Fyi, it tells time in 5-minute increments—it took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I would be angry too if I had to wear those hideous coats and act like they were the coolest thing ever.



But, GrannyB, they are getting paid a lot of money, to wear the coats, _and to appear angry!  
Are you certain you don't want to do it? _


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2021)

We had one of those exercise chairs where you're supposed to bend to the left, right, etc. Not a good idea. Got rid of it.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Devi said:


> We had one of those exercise chairs where you're supposed to bend to the left, right, etc. Not a good idea. Got rid of it.


That's very general, Devi. 
Tell us; Did you get stuck _in it, and are still there captive?_
Or did it dump you on the floor, instead?
Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2021)

It's been a while (years and years) but, as I recall, it didn't give enough support while you were bending. Could have thrown out my back ... sideways. <yikes>


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Devi said:


> <yikes>


I agree!  Yikes!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 1, 2021)

feywon said:


> Have to laugh.  We live in the country. 2 women alone, one of us 'old' (tho i'm sure word's gotten around about how i split, stack and haul my firewood into house despite my age).  We rarely lock our door--and then just a classic sliding bolt. usually against the wind so it doesn't blow open while we're asleep and one of cats or our dog get out. Zoe, a German Shepherd, is good and usually waits to be hooked up before going out---but if strange critter was in house yard after dark and door blew open she might pursue it.  The cats aren't constantly trying to get out--but they do show some curiosity at times, so on windy nights especially we lock it--in the daytime i usually hear it pop open or spot it as i'm doing chores.


We didn't lock our doors for 32 years. For 20 of them, we lived in a very safe town. Zero crime anywhere near where we lived. For 12 of them, we lived in the country, which turned out to be a very safe place, once I got over my fear of serial killers lurking in the woods. I read too many thrillers.

Now that my daughter and I live in town, I do keep the doors locked even though this turned out to be an area of town that is pretty darned safe. My dog is the type who will show illegal entrants the way to the good silver (not that I have any, but he's not picky about his labels). And the bat and cast iron skillet won't work to protect me if a stranger does enter my home because I am too weak right now..


----------



## feywon (Oct 1, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> We didn't lock our doors for 32 years. For 20 of them, we lived in a very safe town. Zero crime anywhere near where we lived. For 12 of them, we lived in the country, which turned out to be a very safe place, once I got over my fear of serial killers lurking in the woods. I read too many thrillers.
> 
> Now that my daughter and I live in town, I do keep the doors locked even though this turned out to be an area of town that is pretty darned safe. My dog is the type who will show illegal entrants the way to the good silver (not that I have any, but he's not picky about his labels). And the bat and cast iron skillet won't work to protect me if a stranger does enter my home because I am too weak right now..


Hopefully overtime you'll regain your strength.  

While my stamina isn't what it once was, splitting hauling stacking firewood has kept my arms strong.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2021)

Never, ever would I be caught with these on. Oh do I ever have some comments on this, but don’t want to get banded.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 1, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> We didn't lock our doors for 32 years. For 20 of them, we lived in a very safe town. Zero crime anywhere near where we lived. For 12 of them, we lived in the country, which turned out to be a very safe place, once I got over my fear of serial killers lurking in the woods. I read too many thrillers.
> 
> Now that my daughter and I live in town, I do keep the doors locked even though this turned out to be an area of town that is pretty darned safe. My dog is the type who will show illegal entrants the way to the good silver (not that I have any, but he's not picky about his labels). And the bat and cast iron skillet won't work to protect me if a stranger does enter my home because I am too weak right now..


Reply to Wheaten Lover.  I laughed when you wrote about "serial killers lurking in the bushes".  I think that people get this crazy way of thinking from Hollywood movies.  I have lived out in the country and I have lived in cities.  If you ask my 2 cents of advice I would say that you are many times more safe in the country than in any large city.  In the city, there are more nut cases than in the country and if they don't get you, the high speed traffic will.  Anyway, listening to the little birdies singing is much better for your mental health than listening to 4X4 trucks with those crazy roaring mufflers or breathing exhaust flumes for years and then wondering why you got cancer.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 2, 2021)

I love music as much as anyone. I've even taken clarinet, piano, and guitar lessons, but no one is going to see (or hear) me use a nose flute.

In case you're interested in hearing how it sounds:


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 2, 2021)

I haven't yet been assimilated to the point where I want/need a shower curtain like this.
Cell phone and tablet -holding shower curtain


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 2, 2021)

I hear you have to let these dry a bit before wearing.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I hear you have to let these dry a bit before wearing.


I might be tempted to buy one of these, _just out of extreme curiosity!  (To see what they look like after soaking. )

(Or for a stocking stuffer for someone, if I stuffed stockings and knew the right person.  )_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I haven't yet been assimilated to the point where I want/need a shower curtain like this.
> Cell phone and tablet -holding shower curtain
> View attachment 186960


Plus we Californians have gotten skilled at taking super fast showers.  Get in, wash quickly, get out.  Clean water is a valuable commodity that's far too precious to waste while intentionally distracting ourselves with other tasks.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 3, 2021)

Apparently you add all the ingredients then attach the container to your car's wheel and off you go.
(Warning: there may be occasional bits of tar and grit in the ice cream.)
Travel Ice Cream Maker:

(


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I love music as much as anyone. I've even taken clarinet, piano, and guitar lessons, but no one is going to see (or hear) me use a nose flute.
> View attachment 186874
> In case you're interested in hearing how it sounds:


Hilarious!


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

Devi said:


> We had one of those exercise chairs where you're supposed to bend to the left, right, etc. Not a good idea. Got rid of it.


You mean the Ab Doer?  One ad said, _"This is for back pain."  _
Yeah.......that would sure cause it......


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm not buying the reported Covid mortality rates.


----------



## Devi (Oct 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> You mean the Ab Doer?  One ad said, _"This is for back pain."  _
> Yeah.......that would sure cause it......


Yes, Ab Doer sounds right. Ours may have been a little different than that (with even less support). Yow!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Hopefully overtime you'll regain your strength.
> 
> While my stamina isn't what it once was, splitting hauling stacking firewood has kept my arms strong.


I plan to regain my strength.  I thought about taking up archery when I'm able. 
BTW, I'm curious - how do you keep snakes and mice out of your firewood pile?


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yes, Ab Doer sounds right. Ours may have been a little different than that (with even less support). Yow!


LOL - notice who they pay to demonstrate fitness equipment - some young, pretty, fit thing, implying that _"If you want to look like her, buy this."_
Also implying that she got that body by using an Ab Doer - which she likely has never seen before.
And, the more useless a piece of fitness equipment they're selling is, the younger & prettier the models are.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - notice who they pay to demonstrate fitness equipment - some young, pretty, fit thing, implying that _"If you want to look like her, buy this."_
> Also implying that she got that body by using an Ab Doer - which she likely has never seen before.
> And, the more useless a piece of fitness equipment they're selling is, the younger & prettier the models are.


Yes, it is pure sexism and I think that is diminishing to women.


----------



## feywon (Oct 8, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I plan to regain my strength.  I thought about taking up archery when I'm able.
> BTW, I'm curious - how do you keep snakes and mice out of your firewood pile?


In 9  1/2 yrs i've never seen either in our firewood.  Mice often come in house but we know mostly due to finding the bodies after the cats catch them. i suspect being able to get under and into the house they don't bother with my stacks of wood, but also like most wild things they tend to avoid us and i make lots of noise when i'm getting ready to move wood.  

As for the snakes we have two dilapidated sheds on our acres of land that provide shelters that are disturbed less often. (And i make lots of noise when i do have to go into them.) In all our time here i've seen a grand total of 4 snakes--usually from the back end as they move  away.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

feywon said:


> In 9  1/2 yrs i've never seen either in our firewood.  Mice often come in house but we know mostly due to finding the bodies after the cats catch them. i suspect being able to get under and into the house they don't bother with my stacks of wood, but also like most wild things they tend to avoid us and i make lots of noise when i'm getting ready to move wood.
> 
> As for the snakes we have two dilapidated sheds on our acres of land that provide shelters that are disturbed less often. (And i make lots of noise when i do have to go into them.) In all our time here i've seen a grand total of 4 snakes--usually from the back end as they move  away.


I asked because we rented a place in Vermont for a vacation, and snakes and mice were in the stack of firewood. Once I went into the kitchen and there was a little snake lying on the kitchen table. Someone told me that firewood should not be stacked in the house for that reason. Personally, I thought if the wood was chopped and put in the house directly, then the snake/mouse problem would not happen. But it was summer, so I didn't experiment.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 21, 2021)

I agree Corgi butts are really cute, but I won't be wearing leggings like this:


I did have a guinea pig when I was a kid, but I never tried to dress him up.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 21, 2021)

Too gross! Giant nose soap dispenser.


----------



## win231 (Oct 21, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Too gross! Giant nose soap dispenser.
> View attachment 190397


Could be worse, ya know.........


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 28, 2021)

Assuming my dog would hold still long enough to get this on him, he would think it was his new toy and busy himself trying to eat everything, and food would fly everywhere.  This is either pet torture or ridiculous or both.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 28, 2021)

Nuclear explosion lamp. Really?!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 28, 2021)

Have to admit I looked up the Nuclear Explosion lamp and was really interested in getting one.
Showed it to the other person living here and got a ' Just No... ' answer.
While looking at lamps, found a cool lamp of the launch of the Apollo 11 Saturn V for my desk.
She agreed, but I got an eye-roll.


----------



## Devi (Oct 28, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 191601


... what would someone be doing on the toilet in the dark? Is this for when the electricity goes off? (But then, we have little battery-operated lamps for that.)


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I'm *not necessarily implying anything bad *about this couch, in fact I _kind_ of like it...maybe.  I'm just saying I can say with certainty, I'm not buying one, ever. Might look good somewhere, maybe in a wildlife museum or some such.
> 
> Life-size Hippo Couch:
> View attachment 186327


Ah, come on Granny B. just say, 'It's crap.'


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2021)

We were thinking about buying a new car....probably a compact hybrid SUV...for the last year, or two.  However, with all the shortages at the dealers, and the ridiculous runup in prices, we are staying put with what we have.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I hear you have to let these dry a bit before wearing.
> View attachment 186961


That's the funniest thing I've seen lately.. thanks for the good laugh ,


----------



## bowmore (Oct 28, 2021)

Anything that deb has in her yard sale


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)

Cable tv, anything expensive, that about covers everything for me.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> .. what would someone be doing on the toilet in the dark?


I often use the toilet in the dead of night, but don't need a light or glowing TP.  I know where the TP is in my own bathroom.


----------



## Glory Bee (Nov 10, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I will admit that I have no fashion sense, so it's no surprise that I'll not be putting these coats on my Xmas wish list.
> Silver metallic coat:
> View attachment 186499
> Besides being waaaay too much, what is the black stuff supposed to be on this 3D sweater?!
> ...


LooooooL  Maybe Spontaneous combustion ash for being in that ugly sweater too long.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## David777 (Nov 28, 2021)

SMART SPEAKERS

Have read what features smart speakers offer and criticisms.   Even with smartphones, I as someone deep into computers during my electronics career using keyboards for decades have never liked the notion of using voice commands and view these appliances as toys for a new generation.  Not because they are not functional but rather am content using computers as is.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 28, 2021)

David777 said:


> SMART SPEAKERS
> 
> Have read what features smart speakers offer and criticisms.   Even with smartphones, I as someone deep into computers during my electronics career using keyboards for decades have never liked the notion of using voice commands and view these appliances as toys for a new generation.  Not because they are not functional but rather am content using computers as is.


I might get one if I ever become a quadriplegic and am unable to press a button or flip a switch, but until then, I'll continue to do things the old fashioned ways.

If the world keeps going as it is, pretty soon we're all going to be vegetables, unable to move anything but our mouths. And one day, we won't even need that. Sensors that detect brain activity will trigger our devices.


----------

